# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  8 Marsi - Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas

## sirena_adria

*8-marsi, festa e Ditës së Gruas dhe e të drejtave të saj*

Sot është 8 Marsi, Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas. Një ditë shumë e rëndësishme kjo, në të cilën kujtohen arritjet e kushteve sociale, politike dhe ekonomike të grave në botë, por edhe dhuna dhe abuzimi që shumë gra janë ende duke vuajtur.

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas u shënua fillimisht më 28 shkurt 1909 në Shtetet e Bashkuara pas një deklaratë nga Partia Socialiste e Amerikës. Ideja e të pasurit një ditë ndërkombëtare për gratë, ishte hedhur që në shek 20, në një botë e cila po haste në industrializim të shpejtë, por një situatë e tillë çoi në protesta për kushtet e punës. Në vitin 1910 Konferenca e parë ndërkombëtare e grave u mbajt në Kopenhagen. por kjo histori është edhe më e lashtë se kaq.

Fillimisht më 8 mars 1875, në ndërmarrjen e tekstilit në Nju-Jork gratë u ngritën në protesta kundër kushteve çnjerëzore të punës, orarit të gjatë të punës dhe pagave të ulëta. Më pas në Kopenhagen u vendos te merreshin parasysh disa nga kërkesat e grave. Në mbledhje morën pjesë 100 gra nga 17 vende të botës, por nuk u vendos data se kur duhej të kujtohej kjo ditë. Fillimisht kjo ditë manifestohej të dielën e fundit të fund shkurtit, por në vitin 1911, Danimarka,Gjermania, Zvicra dhe Austria, shënuan këtë ditë ku morën pjesë miliona burra dhe gra, ku veç kërkesave të mëparshme gratë kërkuan edhe të drejtën e votës.

Dita e Gruas u vendos fillimisht në përkujtim të demonstratës së grave punëtore në Nju Jork. Por përfundimisht, 8 Marsi u vendos si Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas, pas tragjedisë së 25 marsit 1911 në një fabrikë po në Nju Jork, ku zjarri i rënë në një fabrikë ku punonin vetëm gra shkaktoi 146 viktima, shumica e tyre emigrante.

Në Ditën e Gruas protestohet dhe festohet në shumë vende të botës. Në këtë ditë organizohen demonstrata dhe evenimente dedikuar grave.

Në Shqipëri kjo festë është kthyer në një simbol të veçantë për nënat dhe vajzat, të cilat në këtë ditë ndihen të privilegjuara. Ato marrin dhurata nga fëmijët apo bashkëshortët, në shenjë mirënjohje dhe respekti. Kjo ditë shërben jo vetëm për bashkimin e grave pa dallim feje, race, kulture, gjuhe dhe prejardhjeje, por edhe për të kujtuar përpjekjet për barazi, paqe, drejtësi dhe ndërtim në gati 9 dekada./Shqiptarja.com/

Konica.al

----------


## sirena_adria

*PABARAZI A PARAGJYKIM?*

*Pse lindi “8 Marsi”*

Në mbarë botën, kjo është dita e gruas.”8 Marsi” mbart tashmë, simbolikën, filozofinë dhe protestën e të drejtës… për të qenë GRUA. 

Pse, kjo ditë?

Historia dhe kuptimi i një përvjetori të themeluar në vitin 1921, që na fton të reflektojmë për rolin e gruas në shoqëri dhe për çështjet kritike që ende ekzistojnë

“8 Marsi” është data kur në të gjithë botën festohet Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas, që nuk është dita e feminizmit ekstrem, por momenti kur të gjithë jemi të ftuar të reflektojmë për çështje që lidhen me botën femërore, mbi arritjet e mëdha çështje sociale dhe politike që lidhen me mundësi të barabarta dhe hapat e ardhshëm që duhen ndërmarrë për të kapërcyer boshllëqet që ekzistojnë ende. Nën sytë e njerëzimit vazhdon lufta ndaj të gjitha diskriminimeve dhe dhunës ndaj gruas. Në të gjithë botën gratë vazhdojnë të ngrenë zërin e protestës për të luftuar kundër shkeljeve të shpeshta të së drejtës për të qenë të sigurta e për të qenë të lira në zgjedhjet e tyre. Disavantazhet profesionale dhe ekonomike janë disa çështjet për të cilat gratë në të gjithë botën, vazhdojnë të luftojnë. Edhe pse janë bërë shumë hapa përpara, veçanërisht në Perëndim, është gjithashtu po kaq e vërtetë që rruga drejt barazisë gjinore dhe emancipimit social, është ende e gjatë.

Dita ndërkombëtare e gruas

Ishte Konferenca e Dytë e Grave Komuniste, e mbajtur në Moskë në vitin 1921, nga ku u përzgjodh data 8 mars, duke miratuar institucionalizimin e një dite të vetme, për festimet dhe unifikimin e festimeve, që deri në atë në moment kur ato filluan, zhvilloheshin në kombe të ndryshme në data të ndryshme. Arsyet për të cilat u zgjodh “8 Marsi” për Ditën e Gruas, janë të shumta: Konferenca moskovite kishte referencë të qartë një demonstrim të vitit 1917, që u zhvillua në Shën Petërburg dhe që pa gratë e qytetit në vijën e parë të frontit përballë carizmit me thirrjet “Bukë dhe paqe”. Disa ditë më vonë, Cari i Rusisë abdikoi dhe data mbeti në librat e historisë, për të treguar fillimin e Revolucionit të Shkurtit 1917. Më pas, u identifikuan episodet e tjera simbolike që lidhen me datën 8 Mars, më pak të lidhura politikisht dhe më pranë botës kulturore të Perëndimit: disa gjurmë zgjedhin një fakt dramatik, ndodhia në vitin 1857 në Shtetet e Bashkuara, kur një grup punëtoresh humbën jetën nga zjarri në fabrikën ku punonin dhe ku ishin bllokuar nga punëdhësi i tyre, për të mos i lejuar të merrnin pjesë në një grevë. Ky episod, shpesh ngatërrohet me një tjetër rast, në një situatë të ngjashme në Nju Jork, më 8 mars 1911, ku zjarri në fabrikën e prodhimit të këmishave u mori jetën 134 grave. Në dritën e studimeve më të fundit, vërtetësia historike e shumë prej këtyre episodeve është vënë në dyshim, por vlera simbolike e ngjarjeve shkon përtej saktësisë së lajmit.

Dita e Gruas në Evropë, fillon para Konferencës së Moskës: ajo daton që nga viti 1910, kur në Kopenhagë të Danimarkës, Konferenca Ndërkombëtare e Grave Socialiste themeloi Zyrën e Informacionit të Grave Socialiste, me qëllimin e deklaruar për t’u dhënë të drejtën grave për të votuar dhe, në përgjithësi, trajtimin e barabartë në lidhje me burrat, duke ndjekur shembullin e Shteteve të Bashkuara, ku shënohej Dita e Gruas, prej vitit 1908.

Dita e gruas

Në Italinë fqinje festimet e para në lidhje me Ditën e Gruas datojnë që nga viti 1922. Pas një ndërprerjeje në vitet e regjimit fashist, festimi rifilloi gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në veçanti me rastin e luftës çlirimtare, në formën e mobilizimit kundër luftës dhe për të drejtat e grave. Kështu, grupet e mbrojtjes së grave u formuan të lidhura me Komitetin Nacionalçlirimtar, nga i cili u formua më pas UDI (Unione delle Donne Italiane – Unioni i Grave Italiane). Më 1946, UDI organizoi “8 Marsin” e parë në Italinë e çliruar, duke propozuar të bëhej dita për njohjen e të drejtave sociale dhe politike të grave.

Simbolet

E para dhe menjëherë e lidhur me “8 Marsin” është mimoza. Kjo lule e bukur e verdhë, u shfaq si një simbol i festës që në vitin 1946. Ideja u atribuohet tri ish-partizaneve dhe politikaneve: Teresa Noce, Rita Montagnana dhe Teresa Mattei, të cilat u orientuan në njërën nga lulet e sezonit, që kishin çelur në fillim të marsit. Mimoza ka lule erëmira, është relativisht e lirë dhe për këtë arsye përballohet nga të gjithë, si dhe ofron një pamje tërheqëse dhe festive. Ngjyra e verdhë, përveç shprehjes së gjallërisë dhe energjisë, përfaqëson kalimin nga vdekja në jetë: mimoza është kështu, një metaforë e përsosur për të kujtuar gratë që luftuan dhe u flijuan për barazi dhe të drejta sociale.

Të drejtat e grave

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas, kujton jo vetëm arritjet shoqërore, ekonomike dhe politike të saj, por është gjithashtu, një moment për të reflektuar dhe ndërgjegjësuar për temat -tabu që ende poshtërojnë dhe diskriminojnë gratë dhe vajzat në botë. Dy datat: “8 Marsi”, si dhe “25 Nëntori”, që veçohet prej dhjetorit të vitit 1999, simbolizojnë lirinë duke apeluar për zhdukjen e dhunës ndaj grave.

Konica.al

https://konica.al/2021/03/pse-lindi-8-marsi/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Vajzat dhe Gratë e Kosovës që shkëlqyen në Botë* 


*UTA IBRAHIMI*

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...-uta-ibrahimi/

*MELISA IBRAHIMI*

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...lisa-ibrahimi/

*LULE ELEZI* 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...te-lule-elezi/

*URATE SHABANI*

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...urate-shabani/

*KIANA KRYEZIU* 

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...kiana-kryeziu/

*MARIGONA QERKEZI* 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...igona-qerkezi/

* LORIANA KUKA*

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...-loriana-kuka/

*FLAKA LATIFI* 

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...-flaka-latifi/

*ERA BALAJ* 

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...ote-era-balaj/

*ANILA ALIU* 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...te-anila-aliu/

*NORIKA SEFA* 

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...e-norika-sefa/


Kultplus.com

----------


## sirena_adria

*Vajzat dhe Gratë e Kosovës që shkëlqyen në Botë* 


*DUA LIPA* 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...bote-dua-lipa/

*RITA ORA* 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...bote-rita-ora/

*ERZA MUQOLLI*

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...-erza-muqolli/

*DISTRIA KRASNIQI*

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...tria-krasniqi/

*NORA GJAKOVA
*
https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...-nora-gjakova/

*MAJLINDA KELMENDI*

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/vajza...inda-kelmendi/

*YLLKA GASHI*

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...e-yllka-gashi/

*BLERTA BASHOLLI
*
https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...erta-basholli/

*ADRIANA MATOSHI*

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...riana-matoshi/

*KALTRINA KRASNIQI* 

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...rina-krasniqi/

*ELBENITA KAJTAZI
*
https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...enita-kajtazi/

*FAHRIJE HOTI*

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...-fahrije-hoti/

*DONIKA RUDI*

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/vajz...e-donika-rudi/

*LUANA BAJRAMI*

https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/vajza...luana-bajrami/


Kultplus.com

----------

